# Anybody got an Autotrail 740S with end wash room



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

Hi every thinking of changing my autotrial dakota for a rear bath room 740S any body got one and are they any good seen this design in a swift caravan looks good BUT.Thanks for reply


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, that's what we have lagold! A 2008 Cheyenne.
We chose it because we preferred a separate shower to a wet room and this particular model is reasonably spacious. There's a good sized illuminated wardrobe behind the toilet, a cupboard above the basin and another below. The shower is a good size and, having lost my Adonis figure, I can just about bend down and retrieve the soap if I drop it 
We drape towels over the door in transit to stop it rattling and, if there is a weak point with the shower, it is the door, which is a bit awkward to open and close when you're in the shower..... and no shelf other than for soap. The shower spray, on the other hand, is surprisingly powerful.
The basin is, like many others, ridiculously small, being just suitable for hand washing and teeth cleaning. Washing your face is an acquired art :roll: 
It's the warmest room when the heating's on and the heating vent is well placed to to warm your feet whilst contemplating on the Thetford  
With the bedroom having a real door (no gaps top and bottom) through to the rest of the MH, we like to use the bedroom as a dressing area before and after a shower.
All in all we consider the bathroom to be one of the Cheyenne's best features.
Hope this helps your deliberations?


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*thanks for information*

Still looking found one at chelstons but no time to visit found a broker in preston they seem to be well priced but a no guarantee ? .Thanks again


----------



## Crocs (May 4, 2009)

Don't know about the 740S but have a Grande Frontier with rear washroom and this layout is fantastic - really suits us. Our previous was a Mohican with much the same layout


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi
Not sure if this is of any help at all, but we have just bought a brand new Dakota with an end bathroom, and its everything we have ever wanted. The shower is perfect, and has already been said its spacious and warm in winter.
We have got a door into the bedroom area and this makes the bathroom totally isolated and private. Just one or two silly niggles with it , so its obvious that the designer isnt a motorhomer.
Hope this is helpful
Paul


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*740s*

Thanks for info went to buy autotrial dakota new but worried about fitting motor bike rack on no chassis .The part exchange price on my 2007 dakota with extras is only 32000 will ot be bying new again but will keep looking there will be a 740se out there at the right price .
#

off to scotland for easter if there is any fuel up there if not may stay longer and live on berrys


----------

